# [Newbie] La touche suppr ... mais où est-elle placée sur un mac ?



## Prestissimo (4 Janvier 2003)

Question d'un débutant aux utilisateurs confirmés de mac OS X

Je ne vois pas de touche "suppr" sur l'Ibook... 
Quelle touche rempli cette fonction ?
C'est tout de même indispensable de pouvoir effacer du texte à droite du curseur...

Merci pour vos réponses ...


----------



## Komac (4 Janvier 2003)

Je pense que tu parle de la touche "delete", elle se trouve en haut à droite du clavier sous la touche "F12" (c'est celle avec une flèche vers la droite)

A+


----------



## Prestissimo (4 Janvier 2003)

Non ce n'est pas de cette touche là dont je parle, heureusement j'ai encoré été capable de la trouver celle-ci... Non je parle de l'équivalent de la touche suppr sur un clavier 102 touches. Cette touche permet d'effacer des caractères placés à droite du curseur alors que la touche del efface les caractères situés à gauche du curseur, ça peut sembler un petit détail mais ce détail a son importance. Cela ralenti ma productivité sous word de ne pas pouvoir effacer à droite du curseur. La touche Suppr n'existe pas comme telle sur le clavier de l'ibook peut-être peut-on l'obtenir par combinaison de touches ou par configuration, c'était là ma véritable question ...

edit : J'ai trouvé il faut combiner la touche [fn] avec la touche [&lt;--]


----------



## Lupin sansei (4 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prestissimo:</font><hr /> * 

edit : J'ai trouvé il faut combiner la touche [fn] avec la touche [&lt;--]


* 

[/QUOTE]

merci, je ne le savais pas


----------



## Sebang (4 Janvier 2003)

lol, moi non plus !


----------



## minime (4 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prestissimo:</font><hr />Non je parle de l'équivalent de la touche suppr sur un clavier 102 touches. Cette touche permet d'effacer des caractères placés à droite du curseur alors que la touche del efface les caractères situés à gauche du curseur, ça peut sembler un petit détail mais ce détail a son importance.

[/QUOTE]

C'est très utilisé dans Word et Windows, mais ici on connait pas de touche suppr. En territoire Mac on ne connait que delete, càd "retour arrière". Malgré tout il y a une touche suppr sur les claviers des PowerMac, je viens de la trouver.


----------



## Onra (5 Janvier 2003)

Oh lala, faut pas abuser non plus... sur bien d'autre système cette touche existe et est utilisée !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dans le même ordre d'idée, comment fait-on pour déplacer le curseur en début et en fin de ligne ? (touche End et Home)


----------



## Sebang (5 Janvier 2003)

touche &lt;fn&gt; et flêche de gauche ou droite. C'est écrit dessus en gris.


----------



## Onra (6 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr /> * touche &lt;fn&gt; et flêche de gauche ou droite. C'est écrit dessus en gris.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben c'est ce que j'avais essayé mais ça ne marchait pas ! Bon, je réessaierai ce soir...


----------



## Sebang (6 Janvier 2003)

J'ai essayé moi même la combinaison de touche avant de poster ce message, et je t'assure que ça marche.


----------



## WebOliver (6 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr /> * touche &lt;fn&gt; et flêche de gauche ou droite. (...) * 

[/QUOTE]

Attention... pas trop de politique ici...


----------

